# pyramid anchor



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Looking to buy a 25lb pyramid anchor, anybody selling ? I will be attending next weeks Mid west fly show and can meet you there. or p.m. me


----------



## Dorf-on-Steel (Oct 27, 2003)

I have used a chain anchor now. It has been used on two different boats with no problems. They are simple to make and materials are not an arm and a leg to purchase. Mine is 28 Lbs. It works on every river I have fished in Michigan a with my 16 ft. drift baoat and a a 15 ft. alumimum boat. Use 5/16-3/8 inch chain and a 1/4 inch rod bent in a 4" circle and welded closed after you thread the chain on it. the chain lengths are about 10-12 inches long.
Lead anchors at about 30 lbs start at about $50. Just Google Pyramid Anchors and you'll find plenty of suppliers.
G'Luck,
Dorf


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Dorf-on-Steel said:


> I have used a chain anchor now. It has been used on two different boats with no problems. They are simple to make and materials are not an arm and a leg to purchase. Mine is 28 Lbs. It works on every river I have fished in Michigan a with my 16 ft. drift baoat and a a 15 ft. alumimum boat. Use 5/16-3/8 inch chain and a 1/4 inch rod bent in a 4" circle and welded closed after you thread the chain on it. the chain lengths are about 10-12 inches long.
> Lead anchors at about 30 lbs start at about $50. Just Google Pyramid Anchors and you'll find plenty of suppliers.
> G'Luck,
> Dorf


Thank you.


----------



## StormyChromer (Jul 20, 2016)

When I was looking last year I contacted Tracy's in Newaygo.
_Pyramid anchors are $2.49 per pound and chain anchors are $1.99 per pound._

I ended up buying one length of 75 pound, 3/4" steel logging chain. Cut it down into 4 clip on sections. $40 bucks on ebay w/ free shipping!

35 pounds at 3,000 cfs will hold my 16ft flat bottom without issue.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

I bought a 30 lb. pyramid anchor used from Tracys last year, I wanna think it was still $60. Ive had a chain anchor for 20 yrs and still have it, they work good dangling to slow a drift, course thats a big issue nowadays regarding disturbing the river bottoms.


----------



## crazydrake (Mar 7, 2002)

Thanks for info, much appreciated. Awesome boat build Stone.....


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Thank you. I thought 30 lb. might be a bit much, but its about just right.


----------

